# RSS Feed Now Available



## ScottW (Jan 19, 2005)

RSS Feed is NOW available. Those using Firefox, a RSS Newsreader, or a Tiger Release version of Safari should now be able to access it.


----------



## Tetano (Jan 19, 2005)

which is the url? I'm looking everywhere and I can't find it!


----------



## bobw (Jan 19, 2005)

RSS Feed


----------



## Tetano (Jan 19, 2005)

thanx Bob, it's working in Firefox, but maybe I'm doing something wrong, but is there a way to make it work in NetNewsWireLite?


----------



## bobw (Jan 19, 2005)

That extension is for Firefox, not NetNewsWire. Open NetNewsWire and subscribe to what you want.


----------



## Tetano (Jan 19, 2005)

ok, sorry... I've misunderstood the first post from ScottW...


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah, scott makes it sound like this site is now available in RSS


----------



## ScottW (Jan 19, 2005)

It is available in RSS... you just have to Subscribe to it. Just put http://www.macosx.com in your subscribe list and pops up just fine.


----------



## lurk (Jan 19, 2005)

That is the url for the home page. What is the url for the RSS feed for those of us who use normal enter-the-rss-url RSS readers that are not able to deduce it from there?


----------



## chevy (Jan 19, 2005)

If you have FireFox 1, just click the small RSS icon in the lower right corner of your window.


----------



## ScottW (Jan 19, 2005)

http://www.macosx.com/forums/rss.xml


----------



## lurk (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks Scott that was it, news fire is now happy.  Now back to the ungrateful users department, could you include some of the text with the feed.  Like the rollover text you have on the articles?  That would be truly useful.

Thanks!


----------



## cfleck (Jan 19, 2005)

echo lurk!


----------



## ScottW (Jan 19, 2005)

No, cause then you'd want the text of the last post of that thread and not the first thread, and then after that, you'd want pictures and after that, you'd want it in colors showing the difference between ones you posted in or ones you didn't post in.

So, for now, what we have is what we have.


----------



## cfleck (Jan 19, 2005)

bah humbug.  just out of curiosity, am i going to get a new headline when someone posts in a pre-existing topic or just when a new thread is started?  

guess i can test this on my own...


----------



## cfleck (Jan 19, 2005)

it appears to be only when a new thread is started.  any chance of getting that changed?  i'm needy.


----------



## lurk (Jan 19, 2005)

ScottW said:
			
		

> No, cause then you'd want the text of the last post of that thread and not the first thread, and then after that, you'd want pictures and after that, you'd want it in colors showing the difference between ones you posted in or ones you didn't post in.



... pout ...


----------



## ScottW (Jan 22, 2005)

Okay!

I have made it so that the first entire post is included... and that it basically reflects a "New Posts" search on our site for the RSS feed. To see changes, you MAY need to delete it from your list and re-subscribe.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 23, 2005)

Wohooo .. slashdock (http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/10638) (freeware)

shows the site nicely ..  ::love::


----------

